

New ThinkPad X1 Carbon Ultrabook - reirob
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/

======
reirob
The good news is that it is available now with an attractive screen resolution
of 2560 x 1440. The bad news is that Lenovo still has not settled their
changes of the keyboard layout. Look at the keyboard
([http://www.lenovo.com/images/gallery/1060x596/lenovo-
laptop-...](http://www.lenovo.com/images/gallery/1060x596/lenovo-laptop-
thinkpad-x1-carbon-2-keyboard-3.jpg)):

* F keys are now not physical keys any more!? One step back from the good old accessible design. No way to sense the keys without looking at the keyboard.

* They completely removed the Capslock key replacing it with Home and End keys. For this change I am kind of open because I never use Capslock and agree that it makes sense to reuse it. At the same time it happens that I occasionally press Capslock instead of shift, which is not a big deal because you can just backspace and retype the wrong words. But if it now becomes Home|End it will mean that your cursor will just go to the beginning|end of the line and you will have much more difficulties to come back to where you are.

* And then between the Right-Alt and Control they have moved the tilde and backtick key. It makes ESC now easier to reach, but for touch typers it will mean to re-educate and you will not be able to easily switch computers.

I am sad that they changed the keyboard layout. I would have ordered this
machine, will go with a T440s instead. Maybe Lenovo will finally find the best
keyboard layout and stop changing it.

Would love to see how good this machine is supported by Linux.

~~~
davidw
Yeah, looks like screen resolutions are _finally_ on the move again. About
damn time!

